# 12-18 Beer Road, Seaton, Devon. Oct 2011



## Foxylady (Oct 29, 2011)

Three business's closed down...an antiques shop, housing agents and a restaurant...in this row of buildings. I only recently discovered them empty when I had a walk up this road a couple of days ago. Apparently they've been empty for several months and there's a planning application in for...you guessed it...residential dwellings! 

No interior access but I thought it was worthwhile documenting before any work gets under way.Or should I say 'if'!  And, while it still has that lovely, naturally weathered and nature taking over look about it. 







Out of the three buildings, the most interesting historically is the centre one, formerly Belmont House...a housing agency for many years.






A Grade II listed building, it was built circa 1840 as a town house and was originally called Rose Cottage. Stuccoed with a slate roof and gable ends, it consisted of two storeys, the dormer roof windows being a modern addition. The ground floor consists of french windows and a three-bay verandah with openwork cast-iron columns and frieze with key motif.






I'm still researching the history on this one, but it's thought that it was originally a site of a farmhouse, the car park to the rear known to have been agricultural pastures.


























To the right is the former Ectetera Antiques.






Found a dead pheasant on the step. 






And on the left is the former restaurant, Steak & Stilton.






At bit boring this one, imo, but I went around the rear, which was a lot more interesting.











Plant pots along the side.






The awning has been taken down and left on the ground.






Even though there was no access, I spent ages here and got a bit carried away with the amount of pics because I loved the shadows from the ornate grillework.

Funny thing...being a small town it wasn't long before the whole world and his dog passed by. Twenty years ago the crowd I used to socialise with at the pub included two guys called Ian, who I haven't seen for years. When taking pics at the front one of the Ian's turned up and we chatted a while about the building. When he went, I took pics around the rear, and when I came around the front the other Ian walked past with his dog!  Wait long enough in one spot here and you meet everyone! 

Cheers...and thanks for looking.


----------



## nelly (Oct 29, 2011)

Steak and Stilton? Nom Nom!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 29, 2011)

nelly said:


> Steak and Stilton? Nom Nom!!!


LOL! I've seen the kitchen when it was operational...let's just say you might change your mind if you'd seen it too!


----------



## nelly (Oct 29, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> LOL! I've seen the kitchen when it was operational...let's just say you might change your mind if you'd seen it too!



Oh!! Okay, Steak and Selmonella!! Double Nom Nom!!!


----------



## johno23 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nicely unspoilt

At least they have a constructive use in mind instead of just demolishing them which makes a refreshing change.
I hope the grade 2 listed status on one of them ensures they treat it accordingly when work starts.

Nicely documented from the outside which adds to the mystery of the buildings


----------



## phill.d (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice photing there Foxy.






Particularly like this one


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 29, 2011)

Cheers, Johno.  The funny thing is, I didn't really notice anything interesting about the Grade II listed building until it was empty! Mind, I don't have happy memories of the business that used it...the guy there was a real basket and he was the cause of some of us losing our homes...long story. 
Nice to really 'see' it now though, without the bad memories.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 29, 2011)

phill.d said:


> Particularly like this one


Thanks, Phill. That's my favourite one too.


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 29, 2011)

Great report foxy lovin your work


----------



## PROSNIPER (Oct 29, 2011)

nice post pity there was no way in .

a possible suit and clip board if the builders go in  ~( with a camera  )


----------



## RichardH (Oct 29, 2011)

Fantastic pics as ever, yr Foxyship. *knuckles forehead* I love how the house still has at least some of its shutters intact. There's something about shutters which make a house really special; at the very least they are more zombie-proof than curtains. If we ever get round to buying and renovating a ruin, shutters is one of the requirements.



nelly said:


> Steak and Stilton? Nom Nom!!!



Seconded. My favourite steak recipe is fillet steak, stuffed with crumbled Stilton and pan fried, with a sauce made from English mustard and clotted cream. In fact, I think we might have that for dinner this evening.


----------



## highcannons (Oct 29, 2011)

RichardH said:


> Fantastic pics as ever, yr Foxyship. *knuckles forehead* I love how the house still has at least some of its shutters intact. There's something about shutters which make a house really special; at the very least they are more zombie-proof than curtains. If we ever get round to buying and renovating a ruin, shutters is one of the requirements.
> 
> 
> 
> Seconded. My favourite steak recipe is fillet steak, stuffed with crumbled Stilton and pan fried, with a sauce made from English mustard and clotted cream. In fact, I think we might have that for dinner this evening.



BEEF WELLINGTON! Best pie in the world.


----------



## highcannons (Oct 29, 2011)

Really nice pictures. The grade 2's a magic loking building. But Ian's! Like buses, don't see any for ages then two come at once..


----------



## Munchh (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice one Foxy. My film pics never looked this good.


----------



## glass (Oct 29, 2011)

WEll your mission is now to keep an eye out for the builders and get them to let you take some internal shots. Wear your mini skirt that ay Foxylady!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 29, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> Great report foxy lovin your work


Cheers Urban. 



PROSNIPER said:


> nice post pity there was no way in .
> 
> a possible suit and clip board if the builders go in  ~( with a camera  )


Definitely one to keep an eye on for sure. Funny thing is, I've been in each one for one thing and another back along. It would be great to see the non-public bits though. Thanks Sniper.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 29, 2011)

RichardH said:


> Fantastic pics as ever, yr Foxyship. *knuckles forehead* I love how the house still has at least some of its shutters intact. There's something about shutters which make a house really special; at the very least they are more zombie-proof than curtains. If we ever get round to buying and renovating a ruin, shutters is one of the requirements.


Cheers m'dear.  Agree about the shutters. I once lived in a flat with shutters...and it had huge marble fireplaces (even in the bedrooms) and massive rooms with all the architectural details you could wish for. Oddly enough, it was the $*!% in the middle building that lost me that flat!!!



RichardH said:


> My favourite steak recipe is fillet steak, stuffed with crumbled Stilton and pan fried, with a sauce made from English mustard and clotted cream. In fact, I think we might have that for dinner this evening.





highcannons said:


> BEEF WELLINGTON! Best pie in the world.


You two must have a death wish!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 30, 2011)

highcannons said:


> Really nice pictures. The grade 2's a magic loking building. But Ian's! Like buses, don't see any for ages then two come at once..


 Stuff like that happens to me all the time...must be a small-town thing.  Thanks High. 



Munchh said:


> Nice one Foxy. My film pics never looked this good.


Cheers munchh.  I've been using film since I was 7yrs old and I'm still learning. I'm a slow learner which is why I won't get a digital! 



glass said:


> WEll your mission is now to keep an eye out for the builders and get them to let you take some internal shots. Wear your mini skirt that ay Foxylady!


Yup, definitely! Mind, I won't be using the tart method as I don't own a mini skirt...hell, I don't even own a skirt or dress at all!  Cheers glass.


----------



## RichardH (Oct 30, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> You two must have a death wish!!!



Yabut... we'll die happy.


----------



## flava (Oct 30, 2011)

Some internals would of been nice....


----------



## Munchh (Oct 30, 2011)

flava said:


> Some internals would of been nice....



I think the lady has adequately explained the lack of internal pics mate. You might want to re word your post to come across like a 'wish' rather than a 'moan'. Besides that, internals are not a requirement on here.


----------



## smiler (Oct 30, 2011)

Liked that Foxy, I didn’t know that Thrift grew in Devon, Thanks.


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 31, 2011)

smiler said:


> Liked that Foxy, I didn’t know that Thrift grew in Devon, Thanks.


Cheers Smiler. We do have thrift, but that's valerian in the pics (my pics aren't that clear, sorry)...it grows everywhere, cliffs, garden walls, pavements.


----------



## ricasso (Dec 7, 2011)

Yup, definitely! Mind, I won't be using the tart method as I don't own a mini skirt...hell, I don't even own a skirt or dress at all!  Cheers glass. [/QUOTE]

you dont need a mini to look good mate..you looked good to me the last time I saw you.... hehehe!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 7, 2011)

You must've been at the treacle to say that, Ricasso!!!  Hiya mate...long time no see. Great to see you. How's things?


----------



## ricasso (Dec 7, 2011)

aaww.. you know,cant complain, but probably will anyway! thought id just have a quick shufty and see what everyone's up to on the ol' DP...lot of new faces, gotta be a good thing!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 8, 2011)

If the bloke who had one of the businesses that mucked you about then at least you now have the sAtisfaction of knowing it failed I suppose? Nice pix!


----------



## Pincheck (Dec 9, 2011)

very nice , Sadly the way things seam to be going just now Foxy. I hope they will be reused


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 9, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> If the bloke who had one of the businesses that mucked you about then at least you now have the sAtisfaction of knowing it failed I suppose? Nice pix!


Two sayings came to mind when I saw it...
"All good things come to she who waits" and
"Revenge is a dish best served cold".



Cheers, TeeJF. 



Pincheck said:


> very nice , Sadly the way things seam to be going just now Foxy. I hope they will be reused


Cheers Pincheck.  So do I, but sadly there are so many empty shops in the town at the mo. A Tesco store (spit! lol) has just opened on the new regeneration site to the east of town too, so it's going to be a tough time for the town centre with it's independent shops.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 9, 2011)

Amen to that!


----------

